# who to see in N.I./Belfast for cyst before hopefully FET abroad



## irishjen (May 25, 2016)

Hi , 
I am new here and just wondered if any one could help.
I am in the process of looking at embryo donation abroad and the clinic have requested blood and scan results.
I had a scan in Dec which showed a cyst on my ovary and they are asking me to re scan.

The first scan I had at Ultrasound direct and I didn't think anything of it...
I was hoping to go see someone ?gynaecologist someone who had experience in women preparing for fertility treatment.
Any information gratefully received.
J x


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Irishjen,

Try John Glenn who works in Hollywood, Ulster Hospital and 352 Healthcare, all in or near Belfast.  Really nice guy who we plan to use for our own forthcoming cycle at IM in Barcelona. 352 can do most of the tests you need, any they can't do, can be sent to TDL in London. None of the local clinics will scan you I believe unless you're cycling there but GCRM will do same day Beta tests if needed.

If you're elsewhere in Ireland, Rollercoaster is your best bet as they'll have up to date info on where you can be scanned in Dublin etc.  Kent Ayers comes up a lot but has a slightly unusual manner by all accounts - do your own research.

HTH, know how hard it is to keep things ticking along and best of luck!

Edna


----------

